# 170 range KU knife...



## DwarvenChef (Oct 7, 2011)

Jon, if I get this job I'm GETTING a new knife  

What do you have available in the next month or so in a 170-180 KU guyto or petty with traditional handle.

Saw a couple on your site but where sold out. Just putting some feelers out, so if you are putting in an order or have something laying around not on the site...

Kochi look real nice but would be at the top of my budget for this knife.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been told that when my background check comes back they will set me up for orientation  so I'm thinking I got the job  whoot, cause there is nothing on my backgroud to check lol 

This will be a new addition to the KU set I have been building for years lol never thought it would take this long to get them all. Not that I will ever be done I wager  So if you know of any of your sources that makes a really cool KU knife in that range I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 11, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## ecchef (Oct 11, 2011)

DwarvenChef said:


> I've been told that when my background check comes back they will set me up for orientation  so I'm thinking I got the job  whoot, cause there is nothing on my backgroud to check lol


 
Got yerself one of them Black Ops gigs, eh? :ninja:
Best of luck on this!

I've been following you Ku-llection since it's inception. Time to post a family portrait over here.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Oct 11, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Time to post a family portrait over here.


 
Lol Ya new pics needed, my daughter has a new Canon T2I (or some such) ad will be helping me get new pics. Of course getting her to focus on something other than what she wants to do... ya time to get out the cattle prod


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 11, 2011)

So glad to hear this! Big congrats!


----------

